# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  asbestos internal wall?

## eastmelb

Hi All - long term reader first time poster  :Smilie:  
I noticed this hole in my bedrooms . Late 60s brick home in melbourne 
Is this asbestos ? 
Thank you

----------


## phild01

Without more clarity, looks like paper faced plasterboard which is not an asbestos product.

----------


## goldie1

x2 looks like plasterboard to me

----------


## eastmelb

Thanks Phil, best my crummy phone can do  - its the original wall from late 60s so that's why I got a bit concerned. Id say its been like that for decades in my closet only noticed it now when ridding old shoe boxes. Regardless I will putty it up.

----------


## eastmelb

Looks like I got concerned over the middle "grey looking part" which I thought could've been concrete sheetish..shrug

----------


## goldie1

> Thanks Phil, best my crummy phone can do  - its the original wall from late 60s so that's why I got a bit concerned. Id say its been like that for decades in my closet only noticed it now when ridding old shoe boxes. Regardless I will putty it up.

  Bit of mesh tape and plaster is the way to go

----------

